# President and Ikon lines



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I've have always liked the long races, probly because I'm way short and off the line. They who ever they are say the short loft can win the short races, well not with distance birds. So last year I got a bird that is President and Ikon lines and actually won a 100 mile race, now my question is can I fly this bird out to 300 as a young bird and more as an old bird, or should I just stop at 200?
Dave


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

it should do fine


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not expert regarding this but just from looking at the picture, your bird looks like a sprint bird, good for the shorter distances. I probably wouldn't go more than 300 miles, but that's just my opinion. If he had success at the short distance, it shows he has the speed since you say you are way short than the other members.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

When is the 300? It looks like the bird might be missing its 9th flight and may be close to dropping its tenth. If either of those 2 flights are missing, I wouldnt send it if you are planning on using it as an old bird.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He has his 9th just hoping he doesn't drop his 10th befor this weekend.
Dave


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice Bird Dave!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Russ, Wish I would have sent him to this years PT race.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Crazy Pete I hate to hijack but aren't you my fellow Fabry lover on here? I have that one foundation pair first year breeding in my loft I got a winner and a granddaughter that won plus the yearling g from last years auction race that won ninth in the race. How are your Fabry doing?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I really like fabry, they don't do much as young birds but I don't push them much either. In old birds the seem to excell I'll send them to the 600 mile station with no worries. Next year I'm going to cross them with a Houben and send it to a OLR just not sure witch race yet.
Dave


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

This guy was out of President and Ikon blood and as you can see he was clocked pertty good in the two 200's, 250, and 300 mile races. But like southtown said watch the tips with your guy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I was going to hold him back, but I guess we'll see what happens this weekend.
Dave


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello
A beautiful bird
Race distance does not worry me bird that can fly for a distance of 300
Note: The current problem facing the bird is that the 1st basic feather of the wing will moult soon, and this will affect the performance

Regards


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck if you do send him.Nice bird for sure.One of my breeding cocks is down from President/Topo/Calia.One of his young hens is flying real well in the races this year so far.


----------

